# 1994 Altima O/D light flashes



## Groovejunky (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi. I bought 94 Altima about 2 weeks ago and when I start the engine the o/d light sometimes flashes. It happens maybe 1 out of 5 times and it flashes for 2 seconds. This is my first Nissan so I have no idea if it's normal or not. I took it to a dealer but it'll cost me $100 just for having them check. I wanna find out more about it before taking it there. Does any one know if it usually happens or why it happens or if you have the same problem?? I'd like to hear everything even if you know a little about it. Thank you so much. That'll help me know my car better.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The OD light flashed with the AT controller detects something wrong. There should be something in this forum on how you can enable the AT diagnostic via the driver door switch to get the codes.


----------



## Groovejunky (Sep 19, 2005)

*Thank you*



jserrano said:


> The OD light flashed with the AT controller detects something wrong. There should be something in this forum on how you can enable the AT diagnostic via the driver door switch to get the codes.


Thank you Jserrano!! I'll look for that in this forum!!


----------



## niwam (Sep 30, 2005)

*O/D Flashing*



Groovejunky said:


> Hi. I bought 94 Altima about 2 weeks ago and when I start the engine the o/d light sometimes flashes. It happens maybe 1 out of 5 times and it flashes for 2 seconds. This is my first Nissan so I have no idea if it's normal or not. I took it to a dealer but it'll cost me $100 just for having them check. I wanna find out more about it before taking it there. Does any one know if it usually happens or why it happens or if you have the same problem?? I'd like to hear everything even if you know a little about it. Thank you so much. That'll help me know my car better.


Before you go to the dealer, I think the flashing may be due to your inadvertently pressing the overdrive button on the left side of the gear stick during shifting to drive, thereby dissabling it. Press the button again and the flash will dissappear. The button is a small one hidden under the bigger knob that you would normally press with your thumb before shifting gear. I am not a mechanic or expert in Nisaan products but my wife has one and we have other problems with it.
niwam


----------



## Groovejunky (Sep 19, 2005)

niwam said:


> Before you go to the dealer, I think the flashing may be due to your inadvertently pressing the overdrive button on the left side of the gear stick during shifting to drive, thereby dissabling it. Press the button again and the flash will dissappear. The button is a small one hidden under the bigger knob that you would normally press with your thumb before shifting gear. I am not a mechanic or expert in Nisaan products but my wife has one and we have other problems with it.
> niwam


Thanx Niwam. I don't know if it's the O/D button causing the problem. I have a feeling that there's something wrong with one of the sensors. My transmission should be fine. I don't know....


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Buy a Haynes Repair Manual in autopart store or online for $15 and see how to read and identify the trouble codes from the OBD system and erase them. It's very easy to do with a flat screw driver. The MAnual is good for many other things.


----------

